# All Digests for Newsletter 3003



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 11, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

My knitted throw
Putting yarn in use order
Magic Loop Improved
Rather sad
Daisy Chain Bear
Can I?
Bit of a panic here!
Favorite budget, in store crochet hooks
Crochet- Crab Stitch
Edging for knitted rugs.
Flower Pot Crochet Kit! It Is Cute
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

math problem
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Diamond Sofa Runner
What's on your needles / hook this month
When I grow up...
Broken lamp
Girl's Cardigan (k)
Puzzle
Elderberry Bunnies
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

kk's April Absurdities
Favorite First WORDLE word?
Beginner balance exercises
Postage Stamp Increase July 2022
Beautiful fur baby passed
Favorite Childhood Memories
Randy Rainbow
Am I the only one...........
man helps sloth cross the busy road
Reminder that our time is limited
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Baby Set For Sale
*Links and Resources*

Double Diamonds Lapghan (K)
Barclay Baby Blanket (C)
The Middle of Nowhere Hat (K)
The Jean Jacket for Women, 38" to 44" (K)
Striped Sweater Vest for Women, XS-5XL (C)
Crochet Box Stitch YouTube
*Pattern Requests*

Searching for Kos - first spotted on Pinterest.
Dog Sweater
*Other Crafts*

To dip ... or not to dip? (Amethyst)
Cross stitch finish #1
Art box


----------

